# Learn goofy



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Forcing yourself is the only way. My stats are very similar to yours but I'd say my switch is ok. I practice a few switch turns on almost every run. My main board isn't ideal for switch riding but most runs have an flatter, easy bit and on it I'll do 2 or 3 switch turns.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Teach someone and ride switch the whole time. U will be talking them and yourself through it. Also there is no pressure for u to hurry down the mtn.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> Forcing yourself is the only way.


:iagree:

Also going solo. 
I found trying to learn switch while riding with others (unless they are learning switch as well) is difficult because you start lagging behind and you might say f-it and just ride regular .


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Small goals. Just make 1 turn, then try 2, link 3 etc... Not sure what a Tierney is, but I guess it's a skateboard like thing. Pushing around on that switch will help more than you think.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Olderbroboarder said:


> Hi - I am older boarder (49)who learnt regular around the age 30 .I want to teach myself to be more capable so I can ride switch ..other than going back to basics and forcing myself to ride goofy does anyone have other advice.I dug out an old Tierney board (land based snowboard) to try but riding on the road is much less forgiving than the snow.
> I ride in killington mount snow and have guys trips out west and will be in st Anton in feb
> 
> Any advice very welcome RG


Jesus man:surprise:
You tried to ride your Tierney fakie:surprise::surprise::surprise:
You're nuts haha.

I have one of those & they're hard to ride the normal way.



Do you have a spare setup kicking around?
Best way to learn to ride switch, is to set up a board the opposite way.
Not a twin deck either haha.

something directional, some setback.
It's still not very easy, but easier.
There's no easy way, you gotta put the time in, plain & simple.


TT


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

Olderbroboarder said:


> Hi - I am older boarder (49)who learnt regular around the age 30 .I want to teach myself to be more capable so I can ride switch ..other than going back to basics and forcing myself to ride goofy does anyone have other advice.I dug out an old Tierney board (land based snowboard) to try but riding on the road is much less forgiving than the snow.
> I ride in killington mount snow and have guys trips out west and will be in st Anton in feb
> 
> Any advice very welcome RG


My best tip is to push and ride the lift switch...that really forces you to practice and helps build some confidence


----------



## Olderbroboarder (Nov 18, 2018)

*Older guy learning switch*

Great response thank you 

I like the idea of riding the lifts switch and forcing a switch dismount and ride away ..a good place to start .I think switching my bindings to a more neural setting so my feet are at 90 degrees although the idea of using a second board is good plus I have one.
Tierney board ..I don’t want to exaggerate my ability on it as it’s very difficult and have scraps to prove it.A skateboard is probably a better way.
The main thing is being committed and not resorting back to regular when it gets tough.I remember learning and whiplash I got was brutal and I think I may just have to put up with some of that if I really wanna improve

Any thank you very much for great advise and the speed with which you responded was very cool

Going up in 2 weeks I’ll see how it goes

Hope everyone has a really good season


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Even if you don’t have an extra setup, taking one day and setting up your board the other way is huge. Really hard to revert back to normal when you do that. I’m going to do that more this year myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I learned to ride switch very early in my riding progression. I was not even particularly adept at riding regular yet but I *totally *sucked when trying to link turns switch. 

I actually took a lesson on switch riding and the tricks/tips the instructor gave me really made a difference. 

If you're not using your knees and feet to twist & flex the board for turning while riding regular,.. it will likely be harder for you to get easy with linking turns riding switch. I actually learned to do this for my switch riding first and then applied the same techniques to my regular riding after! :shrug:

Btw,... _no way_ Im setting up a board reversed and offloading the lifts or skating around goofy!! I sometimes have enough trouble doing either riding regular. :facepalm3: Seems like a good way to get injured to me. 

You want to learn to ride switch, not how to skate goofy,... right? :shrug:
(...just seems like you'd be making it unnecessarily difficult on yourself to me.)


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

freshy said:


> Small goals. Just make 1 turn, then try 2, link 3 etc... Not sure what a Tierney is, but I guess it's a skateboard like thing. Pushing around on that switch will help more than you think.


It's a in-line skateboard. Two wheels.
They are extremely touchy, the tiniest bit of ankle movement makes em turn.
It turns incredibly sharp corners.
They're so finicky you almost need a super steep hill cause at slow speeds they're harder to ride
The faster you go, the easier it is.
To a point I'd imagine haha
Apparently some people? Can slide sideways to stop.

I've never seen it done anywhere, not even on the interwebz. 


Olderbroboarder try it with your snowboarder boots on.:wink:


TT


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

*Are you kidding?*



SteezyRidah303 said:


> My best tip is to push and ride the lift switch...that really forces you to practice and helps build some confidence


Seriously, ride off the chair switch? Definition of hardcore.....


----------

